# am i really bonding with my bird?



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

been using the clicker training method and it looks like my cockatiel is in it just for the treat, he doesn't seem to be having too much fun because he's always quiet and shy


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A little more information will help us figure out what's going on. How long have you had your bird, and how does he behave when you're not having a training session?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well if he's in it for the treat it must be a positive experience for him - that's good because that's what you want when you're bonding/training your tiel. He'll be learning something even if he doesn't realise it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie was the same only in it for a treat and same goes to my budgie tweety, but tweety wont learn at all, cookie is getting better if i keep trying. Lucky and dobby was great learning, dobby was a budgie


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

tielfan said:


> A little more information will help us figure out what's going on. How long have you had your bird, and how does he behave when you're not having a training session?


ive had him for around 3-4 months i believe, he behaves well when we don't have our training sessions, if i move my fingers close to him he puts his head down for me to pet him every time


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Then he's just fine. Trust me, they won't let you pet and scritch if they don't like you. Freddie doesn't like Hubby because Hubby's the one who washed the dried formula off his face the first week, and Freddie holds a grudge. LOL He won't sit on Hubby's hand and he most definitely won't let Hubby pet him.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> Then he's just fine. Trust me, they won't let you pet and scritch if they don't like you. Freddie doesn't like Hubby because Hubby's the one who washed the dried formula off his face the first week, and Freddie holds a grudge. LOL He won't sit on Hubby's hand and he most definitely won't let Hubby pet him.


picking him up is a different story though. would training him make him more friendly with hands and fingers if done correctly?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> if i move my fingers close to him he puts his head down for me to pet him every time


You have definitely bonded with your bird! It takes a lot of trust for a bird to allow head scritches.



> would training him make him more friendly with hands and fingers if done correctly?


It can help. Just simply holding treats in your hand for the bird to eat can do a lot to help him feel better about your hands. You can also use treats to lure him into stepping up.

It's not always easy to overcome hand shyness. Snowy is the biggest scritchie ho in the universe, and when I offer her food treats she frequently refuses to eat and asks for scritches instead. But she's shy about stepping up. I think it's because she had angel wing as a baby and during treatment she had to go through some handling that she didn't enjoy. But she's gradually improving. She's usually willing to step up if I scritch her first and then ask for the step up, and lately I've been giving her scritches as a reward for stepping up without being bribed in advance.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

tielfan said:


> You have definitely bonded with your bird! It takes a lot of trust for a bird to allow head scritches.
> 
> 
> It can help. Just simply holding treats in your hand for the bird to eat can do a lot to help him feel better about your hands. You can also use treats to lure him into stepping up.
> ...


I'm gonna go a bit off-topic for a sec. I haven't seen my cockatiel eat or drink for a couple of hours since i gave him treats... i think hes getting addicted  is this okay or should i lay off the trick sessions for a while


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i done that and i had to cut millet out for a bit, i dont give them treats as often now


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I haven't seen my cockatiel eat or drink for a couple of hours since i gave him treats... i think hes getting addicted


It's fine. If he's not drinking it's because he's not thirsty, and if he's not eating it's because he's already had enough to last for a while. You wouldn't want to spend so much time training him that he never had to eat anything but training treats of course. But obviously the training is a rewarding experience for him since he's sticking with it long enough to fill his belly! If he was bored or suffering he wouldn't participate, and he'll probably become more enthusiastic about the sessions after he's had more experience with them.


----------

